# Newbie shifter question



## droptopgto (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, it's only going to be a few more days before the car comes back from the shop. It's been off the road for a couple of years now. I remember one thing that used to annoy me, the 4 speed shifter seems to stick straight up from the floor with very little lean backwards. Being that I'm 6'2", this is got to be the most uncomfortable 4 speed car to drive. I have to constantly lean forward to move the shifter. Does anyone have the same issue, or is it just me?

Is there a shifter that will fit that leans back a little more so I can drive the car comfortably?


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

droptogto,

You could try a bench seat shifter Hurst. This is the OEM shifter in my Tempest:









Welcome to the forum!

-Thor


----------



## droptopgto (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a Hurst catalog that displays dimensions and lengths?

Thanks for the welcome to the forum Thor


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

here ya Go Droptop


1964-66 Pontiac GTO with Muncie M-21 (early GM)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like that problem could be solved with a vise and a breaker bar, just bend it- but then again I always go for the obvious


----------



## droptopgto (Jan 20, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> here ya Go Droptop
> 
> 
> 1964-66 Pontiac GTO with Muncie M-21 (early GM)


I ordered it up. I'll let you know how it feels next week. I figure what's the worst thing that could happen? Send it back? 

Thanks for the advice


----------

